# Unknown error/install at boot



## BobR (Dec 19, 2019)

When I booted this morning I got an error message re Creative Cloud  and It started running an install. After several minutes the install failed.

When I start Lightroom Classic 9.1 it seems to be fine, however when I Help>Updates I get an error -- Specified product in not installed on this machine - please quit the installer and start over


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 19, 2019)

There was an update of the CC app today. Apparently that failed on your computer. Terminate the process, download the CC app installer at Adobe and try to install it manually.


----------



## BobR (Dec 19, 2019)

Tried to install - but it failed and told me to reboot. After reboot it installed and the previous error with "Update" did not happen. Tested a few things - and closed and opened a few times. 

Still shows as version 9.1

Then it gave me an error that the catalog was in use - but Lightroom was not running and no one else had access to it.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 19, 2019)

BobR said:


> Then it gave me an error that the catalog was in use - but Lightroom was not running and no one else had access to it.


Go into the folder that your catalogue resides in and delete the file that starts with your catalogue name and ends in .lock 
That will let you open your catalogue again.


----------



## BobR (Dec 19, 2019)

Instant fix - thanks


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 19, 2019)

BobR said:


> Still shows as version 9.1


As it should. 9.1 is the latest version. The update was an update of the CC app, not Lightroom.


----------

